# research electives for international medical students



## gkabb (Jul 9, 2011)

hello everyone 
I am a student from Syria, planning to do my residency in the US. Over here, medschool programs are 6 years long and i have just finished my 3rd year.I have taken all the basic science classes but not yet any clinical electives. I am planning on doing a clinical elective or a research elective in the US next summer (meaning after my 4th year). I have not taken Step1 nor have i taken Toefl (and i do not plan on taking toefl)
I have a few questions #happy 
1- Ive read many many times that most medical schools do not accept international med students unless they are in their final year. does that apply for clinical electives only? or does it also include doing research?

2-If i apply anyway and perhaps speak to/directly contact the faculty member whom i would like to work with, will i have any chance of being accepted? I heard there might be some bening of the rules.

3- What are the best research institutions/hospitals in the US (that accept international students) I am very clueless about where to look for a reasearch opportunity.

If anyone who reads this thread has had any personal experience reguarding doing research in the US or a clinical elective please share your experience id be more than glad to hear and learn #laugh

hoping for any reply! thanx!!


----------

